# Looking for a Haydn recording



## combshill (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I just signed up and was looking for a proper performance/recording of Haydn's Quartet no. 32 Op 64 No 2. The movements i would like to hear are Allegro spirituoso and Adagio, ma non troppo. I am also wondering why it is no where to be found on the internet! Thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Are you sure you have the Hob number and opus number right? I get HobIII:68 for op. 64 no. 2. Mvts are:
1. Allegro spirituoso 
2. Adagio ma non troppo 
3. Menuetto witrh Trio 
4. Finale. Presto


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Not on the right computer to help, but here's a search that's promising:
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&s...tet+no.+68+Op+64+No+2&spell=1&biw=780&bih=438


----------



## combshill (Aug 8, 2011)

your first post is on point. thats it. how or where can i find a recording of this?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

combshill said:


> thats it. how or where can i find a recording of this?


Anywhere you like to buy music - if you like iTunes, go that route, or through Amazon. I prefer downloads through Amazon and iTunes, but some prefer buying the CD. If you don't want to buy it, I suppose you could try a library.

Incidentally, I think the recordings by the Kodaly Quartet on the Naxos label are fine ones. Some will disagree, but the Kodaly Quartet generally garners quite favorable reviews.

You could try this recording:
http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-String-Quartets-Op-Nos/dp/B0000013W3/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1312839418&sr=1-1


----------



## combshill (Aug 8, 2011)

i usually am a master at locating things like this via internet, this one however seemed to escape my abilities. Guess i was getting my search all wrong. thanks a ton


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Also you should know that when in doubt go to arkivmusic. You can find their entry for the specific work and see all available recordings in print.


----------

